# Chicken Coop



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone here have birds? Took me a few weekends.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

nice coop


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Very nice work, good job!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh Man! Very nice!.Would you mind if I ask you how much in materials did you spend?


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I had some materials left over from a fencing project so, I was thinking it wouldn't be that bad. Due to cost over runs I'll need to sell some eggs. How about $100.00 a dozen shipping will be extra.  I scared the hell out of about a grand. lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You did a good job Keith...seeing all that chicken chit in the one picture reminds me of why I don't raise chickens, well, that and living in town where it's not allowed. 

TH


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good looking pen, Do you have a garden? Some of the best gardns we ever had was during the time our oldest son was raising fryers for Ag.
put the shavings in pile and let them work off with other compost or will burn plants but excellent fertilizer

Good luck


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good looking pen, Do you have a garden? Some of the best gardns we ever had was during the time our oldest son was raising fryers for Ag.
put the shavings in pile and let them work off with other compost or will burn plants but excellent fertilizer

Good luck


----------



## cotton83 (Jul 5, 2006)

*watering system*

Here's a picture of my nipple watering system.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

For got about this thread. Yup have a garden and a compost bin for waste. Makes good stuff. I like the watering system using nipples. I'm going to set up something like that. Was thinking about piping water over there and putting a float valve that feeds nipples. It's on my list.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Can I borrow your plans? 

Dang that coop looks awesome!! Great job!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

nothing like some fresh eggs and hog jowl...nice coop


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree, very nice chicken coop. I'm jealous. Thos chickens are living good also. Great Job.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome!



cotton83 said:


> Here's a picture of my nipple watering system.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice work, good job. Congrats!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice looking coop. Is there a gutter on the back side of the coop or does the water drain out the fence?


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

Where did you find the nipples, were they local? That is a really nice coop!!!!! Sure they cost more but those home grown eggs are so much better!!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

sure wish I had one...very nice pics...afraid my two dogs will kill them


----------

